# Mini-Cauldron Creep Finished



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Worked like the devil this weekend (no pun intended) to finish my last 'big' prop for this year. Many thanks to Devil's Chariot for the inspiriation and blessing to work from his original concept.

My creep stands about 32" tall and is an old Wisecrack Jack from Gemmy that a friend had given me. I was originally going to perch him on my entrance gate but this project screamed for someone just his size and with the articulated arms and legs. I will be piping cooled fog into the cauldron as well.





































Incidentally, does anyone know how to hack one of these? I like the moving jaw and LED eyes, just no the corny one-liners He comes with. Anyone?

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, what DeathTouch said!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

He looks great!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is just too cool! I want one!!!! When do they go on sale?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this little guy and he looks even more gorgeous in the green lighting!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, he look way cool. Good job. The green lighting really adds that creepy factor. He's going to look awesome halloween night.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great comments everyone! I really appreciate it coming from you folks! I really glad I could squeeze this one in before the rush hits.



Spooky1 said:


> That is just too cool! I want one!!!! When do they go on sale?


Heeeeyy! How much we talkin' here? Naaah, too late. I'm already attached to the little guy. Not literally you understand.



RoxyBlue said:


> I love this little guy and he looks even more gorgeous in the green lighting!


Gorgeous wasn't exactly what I was going for, but coming from you...high praise indeed. Thank you.

For those of you who haven't seen this, here is Devil's Chariot's original concept. *Fantastic* sketch. Caught my eye immediately.









Thanks again!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great Mark! Man, you're burning the midnight oil making stuff this year! I'm hoping to get out once when you're setting up to see the new additions.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job. And the movement is so smooth.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree, great job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ooh I like that lewlew 
very cool


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's really eye-catching. Great work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job on little bitty


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It came out great lew lew! Geez everyone is beating me to the miniature version. I was going to sculpt one in the off season of 2010.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Geez everyone is beating me to the miniature version. I was going to sculpt one in the off season of 2010.


You know you still can. And I have space right here on my desk for it


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, i never really thought about a mini of this prop but after seeing it, i think it would be so cool to have it for my halloween party.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work! What motor did you use in the pot?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

hpropman said:


> Nice work! What motor did you use in the pot?


A free one. A friend of mine saves electric motors he thinks I might like for props. I'll see if I can get a name or make off of it. It does get moderately warm bordering on hot, but I ran the prop for 4 hours the other night and it never got too hot. It seems to hold up fairly well. Has an rpm of about 15-20.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great work!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very well done I like the fire under the pot


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice job Lew


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Amazing work!! Interesting how much of an inspirational impact one person can have upon an entire community.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome prop! Great job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE what you did with him!


----------

